# Cool Green Geckos?



## Grogshla (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey there. My friend showed me a picture of a green gecko he saw on the net which was lovely. I know it would have been an exotic and have found a few pictures on the internet. Are there any common green geckos in the overseas reptile market? Where would they come from? I wish we had some cool species like this in Australia even though we are not allowed. I would love to live in America and have Leopard Geckos.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 26, 2011)

day gecko


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks for helping me out there Richoman.
They are so stunning


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL, our geckos are the envy of the world, I take just about any of our geckos over a leopard


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah our Aussie geckos are amazing also. They are beautiful


----------



## phoebe (Apr 27, 2011)

We have a couple of day geckos at work..they look nice but they are crazy fast runners. Cleaning their enclosures are always a mission 'cause you have to keep your eye on them all the time. I would rather deal with an angry python then a day gecko!


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 27, 2011)

phoebe said:


> We have a couple of day geckos at work..they look nice but they are crazy fast runners. Cleaning their enclosures are always a mission 'cause you have to keep your eye on them all the time. I would rather deal with an angry python then a day gecko!


 
Day geckos are exotics, thus illegal... so your work is illegally keeping day geckos?

*Edit: oh, just checked your 'about me' and you work at the ARP...*


----------



## blakehose (Apr 27, 2011)

My guess would be that Phoebe works at a zoo or something of the sort....thus making it legal on permit!
Edit: Well there you go.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

Now usually I wish we could have exotics but our geckos are probably the best in the world. We may not have the best pythons or colubrids, but we have the best geckos BY FAR.
I mean leopard geckos are cool, but who can resist a levis or a wheeleri


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 27, 2011)

like this?


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 27, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> wheeleri


Envy of Victoria...


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

Compare that crappy green puke gecko to THIS 




Plimpy said:


> Envy of Victoria...


 
And im getting one


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 27, 2011)

bucky said:


> who says we dont have the best pythons? just because ours havent been bred to the same extent and colours doesnt mean exotics are better, just that our line breeding and so on are years behind the oversea's market.
> 
> i had a chat with brian from bhb reptiles and snakebytes tv last year when he was over hear and he was blown away, he told me he was drooling the entire time and cant believe how awesome our snakes are and wishes he could keep more aussie species.
> 
> ...


 file snakes aren't pythons, but I love 'em. saw some a few days ago in the flesh at the zoo... amazing.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 27, 2011)

I just like all the classic coloured pythons eg. ball pythons, retics, burms.
But I still love our natives, we certainly have some stunners.



Plimpy said:


> file snakes aren't pythons, but I love 'em. saw some a few days ago in the flesh at the zoo... amazing.


 
Seen them swim.... AWESOME


----------



## MathewB (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd love to have Tokays! They are one of my favorites


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 27, 2011)

bucky said:


> i didnt call them pythons but was saying how adapted they are. a species i would love to keep.


I'm already doing research.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 27, 2011)

bucky said:


> yea ive looked into it. biggest prob people have is they try handle them and stuff. only way to keep them successfully is give them food and leave them alone. they stress to easily otherwise and they die. there was one for sale a few weeks back though..


 
Treat 'em like predatory fish.


----------



## m000x (Apr 28, 2011)

MathewB said:


> I'd love to have Tokays! They are one of my favorites


 
until they bite you or keep you up for the 3rd day in a row because they are constantly croaking at night... you will get over it 

could have also been Naultinus elegans, very sexy gecko from NZ... but I doubt it. =)


----------



## K3nny (Apr 28, 2011)

used to have wild tokays back home, damn those things were noisy (and bitey!!)
and yea, i dare ya to stick your fingers into this
[video=youtube;-iJ5hMnL5rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iJ5hMnL5rQ[/video] 


i personally wouldn't mind a caledonian giant gecko myself, but prickly knobtails just look absolutely wicked compared to any other gecko species i've seen, period
used to keep leopard gecks, the only thing i found amusing was that they'd relieve themselves at one spot and that spot only, cleaning was darn easy


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 28, 2011)

As much as I like Australian gecko's, the NZ green gecko's are my favourites. They are fully diurnal, look absolutly amazing, easy to keep, get dog tame, have live young. Still realatively rare in collections outside of NZ though. They are one exotic that if offered to me illegally or otherwise, I would not be able to help myself and thats exactly what I would tell the judge while pleading for mercy.


----------



## GreggMadden (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is a point of view from an American... LOL

Knob tails = Cool looking but BORING... Kepts tons of Levis and hardly seen them...

Aussie pythons, = AWSOME!!! 

Aussie varanids = SOME OF THE BEST IN THE WORD aside from White throats...

Here in the States, we are able to keep many Aussie reptiles... There is a lot available here... 

I think it is a shame you all can not keep exotics...

I really love our native reptiles especially our pit vipers but I love exotics as well... Variety is the spice of life... I keep both native and exotic reptiles and find them to all be beautiful in their own way....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> Are there any common green geckos in the overseas reptile market? Where would they come from? I wish we had some cool species like this in Australia even though we are not allowed. I would love to live in America and have Leopard Geckos.


 There is nothing wrong with learning about or liking what is found overseas. Just so long as it isn’t done to the neglect or detriment of knowing about what is in your own backyard first.

The genus is _Phelsuma_, not all of which are green but they are all diurnal quite a large genus with numerous subspecies. Most originate from Madagascar but there are a few that occur naturally on some of the other islands in the Indian Ocean, such as Mauritius. The photo is probably of the Giant Madagascar Day Gecko (_Phelsuma madagascariensis grandis_).
I have seen wild day geckoes on Mauritius and the colours are so intense they almost don’t look real. My personal favourite is the Blue-tailed Day Gecko (_Phelsuma cepediana_).
New Zealand also has a genus of green diurnal geckoes _Naultinus_. Not as spectacular in colour but fascinating none the less.

World’s most popular reptile pet = Bearded Dragon from Australia!
World’s most popular amphibian pet = Green (White’s) Tree Frog from Australia!

Blue


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, my levis hides away all day. He hasnt eaten or come out for a week, but i see him in his burrow against the glass so he's ok.

Ewww those tokays and giant geckos are really creepy looking. Our Nephrurus geckos are way cooler.


----------



## silverback (Apr 30, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> LOL, our geckos are the envy of the world,



yes, LOL



Bluetongue1 said:


> New Zealand also has a genus of green diurnal geckoes _Naultinus_ _(sic)_. Not as spectacular in colour but fascinating none the less.
> 
> Blue



_Nautilinus _are the envy of the rest of the world!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Apr 30, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Envy of Victoria...


 
Haha agreed!
Wow those green ones look amazing, and I really do love the look of the Leopard Geckoes. But yeah, I was going to say a lot of other countries would think the same about our geckoes, the grass is always "greener" I guess! Pun intended.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 30, 2011)

PilbaraPythons said:


> As much as I like Australian gecko's, the NZ green gecko's are my favourites. … They are one exotic that if offered to me illegally or otherwise, I would not be able to help myself and thats exactly what I would tell the judge while pleading for mercy.


 
Don’t be bloody daft mate! 
You’d have to keep them in the back fridge up there!!!

Blue


----------



## sookie (Apr 30, 2011)

i got my very first pet gex yesterday,was told he was a common marbled sa gecko.don't care how common they are...Baxter is one in a million.he is sooo tiny about 6cms long.would like to know if i could keep a different species of gex with baxter?just one like a playmate and for company?and excuse the noobie ?,but do they enjoy vegies?like beardies.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 30, 2011)

sookie said:


> i got my very first pet gex yesterday,was told he was a common marbled sa gecko.don't care how common they are...Baxter is one in a million.he is sooo tiny about 6cms long.would like to know if i could keep a different species of gex with baxter?just one like a playmate and for company?and excuse the noobie ?,but do they enjoy vegies?like beardies.


 Just insects, and I wouldn't mix any species really... 'cept for when I mixed Spotted Marsh Frogs, Brown Tree Frogs and two Weasel Skinks.


----------



## colubridking (Apr 30, 2011)

only a few mentioned New Zealand Green geckos! shame on you. NZ green geckos are far more green then day geckos, much much much cooler! my relos in NZ live near a place with common green geckos and they are spectacular!
this is not my picture but NZ green geckos are by far one of if not the most amazing genus of geckos:



New Zealand Green Gecko Elegan Elegan by churchmousenz, on Flickr


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 30, 2011)

The following site has info and photos of all species of _Nautilus_. Well worth a squizz.
New Zealand Herpetological Society Inc. - Welcome
View attachment 197992

_Nautilinus elegans elegans_

Blue


----------

